# [SOLVED] Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

.... but I can receive them. I found my domain and email hosts and they double checked all of the settings with me and then said it basically wasn't there problem.

Does anyone have any ideas as to why this is doing this?

Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Not being able to send it usually a port # wrong, the wrong SMTP server name or using an option the server doesn't support. Do you get any errors at all if you try to send a test message?


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Hi, the error message I receive is here:

Task 'My name - Sending' reported error (0x80042109) : 'Outlook cannot connect to your outgoing (SMTP) e-mail server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

That would lead me to believe that either the server is down (unlikely) or the information for the server is incorrect in the account setup in Outlook.


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

It certainly would look that way, but I've been over the outgoing server details time and time again and it's all 100% correct. :sigh:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Can you post all the server details and maybe a screenshot of the account settings in outlook? Is this an ISP mail server?


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Hi, 

Here's a screen shot of my outlook settings. The picture below is taken from the domain and email host with the settings as they should be to cross match.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

I would agree that everything looks like it's setup properly. Did you check the port numbers for the SMTP server? The site gives two options, port 25 and one other port number if 25 doesn't work properly.


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Hi, JMPC. Sorry for the late response. It was my birthday on the 9th and I was busy all day yesterday. 

I can't see on the site where it states the port options?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Are you using BT for the broadband by any chance ? That could be an issue.
Also you could try changing to port 26, see if that makes any difference. Found in More Settings.


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

I switched to O2 a couple of months ago.... 

Will give that a try now.


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

No joy on port 26.


----------



## Big Supes (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Can't send emails from Outlook 2007....*

Hi guys... problem solved! It looks like my ISP was blocking the port so I changed to port 587 and it fixed the problem. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

